# Roasting Your Own Malt



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/11/04)

How many of you brewers have had a go at home roasting your own malts?
I'd be interested in seeing your methods. 
Don't worry about posting a link to the articles relating to this as I've read most of them, just wanted some feedback from people that have actually done it.

FWIW, I roasted 300g JWM trad ale and 250g Weyermann Munich 1 @ 250C for 15 minutes and used this in a Belgian style ale last night. Sort of between a Belgian Pale and a Dubbel I guess.

C&B
TDA


----------



## neonmeate (5/11/04)

i've done it a few times. made my own brown malt as per palmer for an english brown ale and that was good except i pitched the wrong yeast in it and it turned into a flemish brown!

toasted some pils malt for 15 mins at 200 or something for my helles bock a few months back, that was nice

i still have to get round to making that sam smith oatmeal clone in clonebrews with the toasted oats.


----------



## Tony M (5/11/04)

Somewhere on the Grain n Grape site is a method of making crystal malt. I tried it and it worked well. It takes a long time and because it needs regular attention, you can write off half a morning for about ten bucks of product.


----------

